# adult psp game has a ''safe panic button''



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You want boobs? Upcoming PSP game Queen's Blade: Spiral Chaos has boobs. You don't want others to see you want boobs? Fret not, this game has you covered. Literally.
> 
> The Namco Bandai game, out later this month, features highly suggestive cutscenes — the game is rated 17 years-old-and-up, but nudity free. If players are watching said cutscenes in more refined company, it's possible to swap out the boob-heavy scene for a much more innocuous 8-bit image by pressing "Start" and "Select" on the PSP at the same time.Queen's Blade is originally a Lost Worlds style "combat picture book game" and has been published in Japan for the last couple of years.
> 
> Queen's Blade features only female characters, and its spin-off series Queen's Gate has showcased the likes of Iroha (Samurai Shodow), Mai Shiranui (The King of Fighters) and Dizzy (Guilty Gear). Queen's Blade has also been spun off into an anime in Japan.


souce: http://kotaku.com/5422968/the-boob-panic-button
just one thing, lol.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

Pervs can be hidden pervs.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

What the bloody fucking hell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Okay, calm down, calm down... I can't believe what game developers are doing nowadays...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 10, 2009)

I would buy it.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 10, 2009)

yes I think alot of us would "buy" it


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2009)

Meh, it still relies on you to press the buttons on time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol motion sensors would be better
"teacher alert"
"parent alert"
lol


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> lol motion sensors would be better
> "teacher alert"
> "parent alert"
> lol


just play on your room with lights turned off under you bed, done!
ps:don't forget to lock your room first!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh noes, BOOBS! Quick, press the panic button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
But really, if the game is 17+, you know there are gonna be suggestive images.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 10, 2009)

What happen if those two buttons don't work? Or you accidentally hit 'start' and 'X' or 'select' and 'O'?


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> What happen if those two buttons don't work? Or you accidentally hit 'start' and 'X' or 'select' and 'O'?


You get bitchslapped by your mother.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

what if you press em to hard due to panic and your psp freezes on the hentai forever


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> what if you press em to hard due to panic and your psp freezes on the hentai forever


Rocky, you're afraid that it will happen to you right?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think *I* would acctually play this game


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

i guess we have a prev here XD


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you would be the first one to run to the game shop and go "CAN I HAS TEH HENTAI PSP GAEM PLZZZZ!1!!".


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 10, 2009)

...females only? lesbo boob grabbing scenes? awesome.
though, I think a 'clean' mode would be more friendly to tack on in addition to the panic button
Needs innuendo 8bit scenes.

Though on a more serious note..it appears that it'll be full of boob scenes, too much of a..um..uh...good thing?..I feel dirty now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This game is gonna attract so many perverts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can imagine on a certain warez forum, a dump of this game has been posted, hundreds of hungry perverts spam the threads...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This game is gonna attract so many perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if it has protection which make the select+start combo not work


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 10, 2009)

well thanks to current OFW updates it won't be playable on any CFW PSP however it may be a good enough cause for someone to make a newer and better CFW for the PSP


----------



## injected11 (Dec 10, 2009)

Why does the game have random boobage in cutscenes in the first place? Is it SO boring that they had to add one hell of a hook?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

mabye its not so _random_


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Why does the game have random boobage in cutscenes in the first place? Is it SO boring that they had to add one hell of a hook?


Who needs gameplay or storyline when you have boobs?

Uhh nothing.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

raika is perverted


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to make preverts happy


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> raika is perverted


Rocky, don't pretend you aren't.


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 10, 2009)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Why does the game have random boobage in cutscenes in the first place? Is it SO boring that they had to add one hell of a hook?


From what I -read- about the anime.."censored hentai"
Unless the random boobage somehow works into the storyline..like that'd be possible.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

More news came in, if you press L+R instead of start+select, you get nudity!


----------



## pu|se (Dec 10, 2009)

imagine this on the DS..

but more like:  hold L button, write PaNiC ModE on your touchscrenn and then press start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now you're safe^^


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> More news came in, if you press L+R instead of start+select, you get nudity!


You wish.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 10, 2009)

I bet that not more than 20 people on temp will press that button.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

pu|se said:
			
		

> imagine this on the DS..
> 
> but more like:  hold L button, write PaNiC ModE on your touchscrenn and then press start
> 
> ...


Just touch the parts you want to censor. Much easier!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 10, 2009)

"Wow, that guy has a hard-on for old NES games..."


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> pu|se said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would make it hard for perverts to play


----------



## luke_c (Dec 10, 2009)

If the game is 17+, a button combination like this shouldn't be needed, it's got a age rating for a reason you know.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 10, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> If the game is 17+, a button combination like this shouldn't be needed, it's got a age ratings for a reason you know.



Exactly

However, if you were brazen enough to play this at work then you may need it when the boss shows up.  Hit the button combination and it's safe for work. 

I wonder if SNK is looking at this, they need that panic button for one of their games hint hint.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 10, 2009)

They should just put nudity in every possible game, and make a panic button on the PSP. That way you won't mess up on clicking start and select. It's harder than you think.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 10, 2009)

If the panic screen isn't playable, it'll probably lose any illusion to being something else.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this and assassins creed: bloodlines may be a reason to get a psp.


----------



## redact (Dec 11, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> "Wow, that guy has a hard-on for old NES games..."


mario really gets me fired up


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 11, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> EDIT: Okay, calm down, calm down... I can't believe what game developers are doing nowadays...



Despite that weird fact, it still never fails to bring in sales.


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

You know, IIRC, there was a full hentai game on the ps2 that had a smimilliar function. Forgot what it is. Could be wrong.

And... Don't ask me why I know


----------



## Raika (Dec 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You know, IIRC, there was a full hentai game on the ps2 that had a smimilliar function. Forgot what it is. Could be wrong.
> 
> And... Don't ask me why I know


Maybe... You played it?


----------



## shito (Dec 11, 2009)

we will see lots of topics with ''start and select stopped working!!!1!1!1''


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I didn't, I don't even rmb what it was.

And I know because... a little _general knowledge_ is always good.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 11, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> I think this and assassins creed: bloodlines may be a reason to get a psp.



assassin creed on the psp was a major disappointment for me, it quite frankly sucked.


----------



## shito (Dec 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you didn't played, how you can't remember it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you're hiding somenthing from us


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He could've seen it on the news.

Stop using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's reserved for one man.


----------



## TCRe (Dec 11, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> "Wow, that guy has a hard-on for old NES games..."














   Fantastic


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 12, 2009)

safe panic button, or 'parental control button':.
you want your children to make great beat m up experiences with this game? don't want them to encounter with sexual content? make use of the parental control button:. lol.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2009)

fear is a bad thing... do not be afraid to disclose this fact esp infront of more intellectual individuals cuz if u think its right (no matter what reasoning is used)... goes to show tht ppl dont wanna but wanna see abhorred (lol) content
this is mainly created for 2 reasons
1.) Include a new idea to create news in the gaming market and hence more awareness on the game
2.) Attract both non adult and adult oriented gamers to play as they like


----------

